# Got a new boy :-)



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw him on gumtree last night and picked him and his cage up today  He's approx 2 years old and handtame but only once he comes out his cage. He doesn't like hands in his cage but will happily step up once he's out.

The new bird is in my dining room just now and Ozzy is in the living room. I'll quarantine him for 30 days before introducing them. His name is Cleo but I really don't like that so I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

The owner wasn't sure if he was male or female but I'mm pretty certain he's a boy


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Whoa, That is one yellow face  hes gorgeous! definately a boy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree he has such a beautiful yellow face


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

His cage needs a good scrub but it was dark when I got him home and he was pretty freaked by the car journey. I'll leave him a few days to settle in then get his cage and perches cleaned properly


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww hes a cutie i say boy too ! It looks like he has ghost pearling also


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

He is so cute! Congrats on getting him!


----------



## Travis89 (Feb 27, 2011)

He's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Male gray split to WF. That bright yellow mask is going to make some breeders on here jealous... I am one of them...


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

he is suuuuch a handsome boy


----------



## Ozzy Rules (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

He seems to be settling in ok. Not eating too well yet but nibbling on millet so at least he's taking something. I had to clean the cage today, even the bars were dirty and his toys were horrible. I put him in a cat carrier while I cleaned his cage with a scrubbing brush and soaked and scrubbed his toys. I don't want to change things too quickly for him so put everything back where it had been. His owner gave me all his bird supplies - he was giving him a dish full of charcoal in his cage. I haven't given him any today, Ozzy has never had charcoal and I can't find a good reason to give him any. Any suggestions?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have never gave mine any before


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've heard that wild cockatiels and other Australian birds flock to burnt areas to consume charcoal, and a study of wild cockatiels found charcoal in 29% of the crops (see http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16205 ). 

So it's natural for cockatiels to consume charcoal, but a full dish is too much. Excessive charcoal intake can interfere with nutrient absorption. I offer my flock a small amount, with the dish in an extra cage where they can enter freely but they don't spend a lot of time there. It isn't clear what the charcoal really does for them but they do seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulation, pretty boy


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

he is so cute xx


----------

